# Oil in my PCV valve?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd take the car back to the dealer and have them figure out what's going on. That's not quite right. Before you do that, I'd give GM's customer support a call and have them open a case for you regarding this issue so they can work with the dealer to get it fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pmraiders said:


> First, I have lurked this forum for awhile now. I finally have something worth posting
> 
> I recently had my car in because it had blue smoke coming out of the exhaust. It turns out that my PCV valve had been blowing oil into my intake. Since I have gotten the car back it hasn't felt quite right. It seems to idle rough (around 700 rpms, is this normal? I never noticed before) and the car feels like it lost some of its power.
> 
> ...



pmraiders,
I would also suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealership and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, the name of your dealership and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

1st: Oil lubricates the PCV valve, lol. Having oil on your PCV valve is normal. IMO, the PCV system is the most moronic idea ever to control emissions, old cars used to just let the crankcase vapors (and oil) drip down the road and in the driveway.....so it's better than that I guess. Anyways, do some research on PCV systems, what a catch can does, etc.

2nd: With that said, blue smoke coming out of your exhaust normally means your rings are letting oil into the combustion chamber. Yes, it can also get there through the intake manifold from the PCV system, however, it is not enough to make the car smoke. If you block off your PCV system (crankcase sealed) then you will develop oil leaks out of your gaskets and also push past the piston rings and burn it.

3rd: Your warning lights were probably just due to the system being momentarily confused in reverse. I have had that happen with 4 or 5 cars of all different makes. It's an anomaly the techs will probably not reproduce and I would not worry about it.

4th: With all that said, no one can accurately diagnose vehicle problems over the internet with the information you provided. Your car might be about to explode.


----------

